# Boxing Day Meet - Quorn Hunt



## kirstyhen (26 December 2011)

I don't normally post in here, but I thought I'd share my lovely morning and that (IMO!) lovely video my Dad made!

For those of you that don't know, I bought my horse, Mally, with the intention of her being my Eventer in the summer and my Hunter in the Winter. She was broken in February and did a few BE90s this year before going cubbing and then progressing on to a couple of Mondays out with the Quorn.
It was never my intention to take her on Boxing Day, I didn't want to blow her brain or be one of the out of control idiots that career into everyone, but she is such a wonderful horse and has taken to Hunting like only a true Irish 'Oss can  Plus Mondays are pretty busy, so I thought it wouldn't be too much of a leap today.

As expected she was wonderful! Stood like a lamb, Galloped and Jumped everything on offer, gave leads, had control, brakes and steering and was generally wonderful! She jumped her first hedges too (the Mondays I've been out on have only had Post and Rail to offer!) including one hedge that I have always wanted to pop over  

So as promised, here is the video my Dad made, Mally is bay horse, you can see her jumping right at the end of the 'Tally Ho' section.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWYX25XagVw&feature=g-all-u&context=G29f3639FAAAAAAAAAAA

As you can see, it was an incredible turnout, both Foot and Mounted. It was a wonderful feeling galloping past the crowds, with everyone clapping and cheering. Especially with my horse jumping the way she was.

Huge thanks to the Owners of Prestwold, who never fail to give a wonderful meet, year after year. 

Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy


----------



## ilvpippa (26 December 2011)

I was there, mines first time out 'grown up' hunting. Jumped like a pro & my word I never realised she can gallop like that. Wonderful crowd, loved it.


----------



## Meandtheboys (26 December 2011)

Looked fabulous............and Mally not diappointing yet again - I hope my baby is nearly as good.


----------



## CrazyMare (26 December 2011)

Oh I didn't realise you were there - we were out - I think, from squinting, we jumped the brushes just after you - small grey, with a 5 point breastplate!

My instructor was out sideways, and I am so jelous. I have told Dad I want a sidesaddle horse....! Lol

A couple of pics of us...


----------



## kirstyhen (26 December 2011)

CrazyMare - I thought you might be out, I keep my eyes peeled for a small grey pony, but there were far more than I thought! I remembered you saying you did XC in a Drop and Running Gag with two reins, so that's what I was looking for!  No wonder I missed you. I'm thinking Sideways might be my next venture, my friend shows sideways so I reckon I could have a crack and I'm sure Mal would take to it! What was you Instructor on, I followed the Sidesaddle group over the brushes the second time around.


----------



## kirstyhen (26 December 2011)

ilvpippa said:



			I was there, mines first time out 'grown up' hunting. Jumped like a pro & my word I never realised she can gallop like that. Wonderful crowd, loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Best feeling in the word isn't it?? I broke Mally in myself, and felt mighty tearful as I was jumping at how far she's come and how fabulous she is  



Meandtheboys said:



			Looked fabulous............and Mally not diappointing yet again - I hope my baby is nearly as good.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and she is truly a wondefful horse, I feel very lucky.  Hope you are just as lucky!


----------



## CrazyMare (26 December 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			CrazyMare - I thought you might be out, I keep my eyes peeled for a small grey pony, but there were far more than I thought! I remembered you saying you did XC in a Drop and Running Gag with two reins, so that's what I was looking for!  No wonder I missed you. I'm thinking Sideways might be my next venture, my friend shows sideways so I reckon I could have a crack and I'm sure Mal would take to it! What was you Instructor on, I followed the Sidesaddle group over the brushes the second time around.
		
Click to expand...

We hunt in the pelham - will find you on FB if thats OK - maybe next time we could actually try to meet up!! Lol

My instructor was on the smaller coloured - who was showing off all day, doing his big pointy toe trot every time he saw someone watching him!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (26 December 2011)

CrazyMare said:



			We hunt in the pelham - will find you on FB if thats OK - maybe next time we could actually try to meet up!! Lol

My instructor was on the smaller coloured - who was showing off all day, doing his big pointy toe trot every time he saw someone watching him!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh! I saw him, he was absolutely wonderful!  yes, definitely look me up on Facebook, I think you live very close to me actually!


----------



## TGM (26 December 2011)

Fab vid - Mally is such a credit to you!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (26 December 2011)

I was there! Think I recognise horse, but obviously wouldn't have known it was you! Just played spot myself in video 

I gallop past (rather too quickly) at 2:29!

Does anyone know of any photographers who are out?! I spied far too many to count!


----------



## Fiagai (27 December 2011)

Wow fantastic video - does anyone know how many were there at the meet?


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 December 2011)

As usual I am horrendously jealous of how angelic Mally is still proving to be in very tricky circumstances.  She sounds like a fabulous horse and a credit to you.  Glad you had fun!


----------



## Rose Folly (27 December 2011)

What a lovely video. You all looked wonderful. Made me very nostalgic....


----------



## TwoPair (27 December 2011)

Mally is a credit to you K, she looks lovely, far more mature than her actual age. Love the flurry of sideways ladies at the end!


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (27 December 2011)

Rose Folly said:



			What a lovely video. You all looked wonderful. Made me very nostalgic....
		
Click to expand...

 FAN-blinkin-TABULOUS video of what looks like a BRILLIANT DAY. 
Thank-you so much for sharing it.
(a slightly green) Tegs


----------



## Bexy_86 (27 December 2011)

It was a wonderful day, even for those of us on foot! Glad all you riders came home safe!


----------



## spotty_pony (27 December 2011)

Lovely video  Looks like it was a fab day! I must try and get to that meet one year with my boy as it isn't too far away from us!


----------



## buzzles (27 December 2011)

What a great video and lovely horse! I know how you feel, I had my 6 yo out on Stephens Day and he was also fab and we had a great day with loads of jumping, he did everything- hedges, ditches, water and I felt so proud as I got him as a foal and have done all the work myself! It's such a brilliant feeling so well done, she's a credit to you.
However I must admit I was expecting you to jump over the nice big ditch and was surprised when you galloped off alongside it, although it looked like a great run! I'm also surprised at how civilised and well turned out everyone is. I don't hunt much but when I was out the other day it was quite chaotic and the turn out from alot of riders was disappointing as was the standard of riding and horsmanship (or lack of it!). I'm very jealous, it looked like a lovely hunt to go out with!


----------



## Megibo (27 December 2011)

so many of you!! 

i'd love to do that, looks like there was always a 'go round' route too? which suits me and pony.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 December 2011)

Deeply impressed at how well behaved all the horses were.  If only I could find a well behaved hunter..  Looks fabulous.


----------



## ilvpippa (27 December 2011)

It was lovely! Mines still full of adrenaline, ears pricked at everything possible bless her.


----------



## Horsey_dreams (27 December 2011)

thanks you for sharing, great to see such a good turnout- so much support!


----------



## Oberon (27 December 2011)

That was a really good video.


----------



## cazrider (28 December 2011)

That was indeed a fab video. What a huge turnout! Our local hunt has nothing like that.


----------



## Vicktrr (29 December 2011)

LizzyandToddy said:



			Does anyone know of any photographers who are out?! I spied far too many to count!
		
Click to expand...

Photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thunderhorsestables/sets/72157623617285691/with/6582623149/

I have others which aren't online so if you're looking for someone in particular message me with what they look like and I'll see what I have.
[Content removed]


----------



## VoR (29 December 2011)

Yep have to say that is pretty-darned-good!!


----------



## kirstyhen (29 December 2011)

TGM said:



			Fab vid - Mally is such a credit to you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is a very special girly 



LizzyandToddy said:



			I was there! Think I recognise horse, but obviously wouldn't have known it was you! Just played spot myself in video 

I gallop past (rather too quickly) at 2:29!

Does anyone know of any photographers who are out?! I spied far too many to count!
		
Click to expand...

If you search on Flickr for Quorn Hunt a couple of photographers come up, Vicktrr's are particularly super 



Fiagai said:



			Wow fantastic video - does anyone know how many were there at the meet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not completely sure TBH, I think there were in the region of 100 mounted and 1000 on foot.



Dashercrumbie said:



			As usual I am horrendously jealous of how angelic Mally is still proving to be in very tricky circumstances.  She sounds like a fabulous horse and a credit to you.  Glad you had fun!
		
Click to expand...

She is an incredible horse, truly a once in a lifetime horse. She could not have taken to her two roles in life any better  



Rose Folly said:



			What a lovely video. You all looked wonderful. Made me very nostalgic....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I love the tradition of Boxing Day, Christmas Day for me is like everyone else's Christmas Eve, I get so excited 



TwoPair said:



			Mally is a credit to you K, she looks lovely, far more mature than her actual age. Love the flurry of sideways ladies at the end!
		
Click to expand...

She is incredibly grown up, she is quite often the lead giver for 'young horses', no one realises she is a baby horse herself! I'd love to have a go at Sideways, I'm sure Mal would take to it in her usual way 



ChwaraeTeg said:



 FAN-blinkin-TABULOUS video of what looks like a BRILLIANT DAY. 
Thank-you so much for sharing it.
(a slightly green) Tegs 

Click to expand...

Thank you, my Dad will be so pleased you all enjoyed it.  



Bexy_86 said:



			It was a wonderful day, even for those of us on foot! Glad all you riders came home safe!
		
Click to expand...

Boxing Day is a must for me, even when I don't have a horse (although the first year I couldn't take my retired lad out, I couldn't face it) 



Snow Jumping Superstars said:



			Lovely video  Looks like it was a fab day! I must try and get to that meet one year with my boy as it isn't too far away from us! 

Click to expand...

It's a wonderful meet, in previous years we have gone a bit further afield and the countryside around there is full of hunt and XC jumps!



buzzles said:



			What a great video and lovely horse! I know how you feel, I had my 6 yo out on Stephens Day and he was also fab and we had a great day with loads of jumping, he did everything- hedges, ditches, water and I felt so proud as I got him as a foal and have done all the work myself! It's such a brilliant feeling so well done, she's a credit to you.
However I must admit I was expecting you to jump over the nice big ditch and was surprised when you galloped off alongside it, although it looked like a great run! I'm also surprised at how civilised and well turned out everyone is. I don't hunt much but when I was out the other day it was quite chaotic and the turn out from alot of riders was disappointing as was the standard of riding and horsmanship (or lack of it!). I'm very jealous, it looked like a lovely hunt to go out with!
		
Click to expand...

Oh we are very civilised over here in Leicestershire  I think I would have cried if someone had asked me to jump that Ditch! 



Tazhazzareindeer said:



			so many of you!! 

i'd love to do that, looks like there was always a 'go round' route too? which suits me and pony. 

Click to expand...

At that meet there is the option to go round at everything, without having to go miles on a detour!



Orangehorse said:



			Deeply impressed at how well behaved all the horses were.  If only I could find a well behaved hunter..  Looks fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

My other horse is a super hunter and I was quite worried Mally wouldn't live up to him, but she is proving to be equally as well behaved and rather more talented at the hedge hopping parts 



ilvpippa said:



			It was lovely! Mines still full of adrenaline, ears pricked at everything possible bless her.
		
Click to expand...

Mally is the world's best at switching off the second you stop doing exciting things, although since she discovered hunting, hacking has never been quite the same. 



Horsey_dreams said:



			thanks you for sharing, great to see such a good turnout- so much support!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it was wonderful to have so much support! Lots of the children I teach turned up to watch and loved it! 



Oberon said:



			That was a really good video.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 



cazrider said:



			That was indeed a fab video. What a huge turnout! Our local hunt has nothing like that.
		
Click to expand...

I have always hunted with the Quorn, when I moved away for a few years it was a shock to the system to  go out with smaller packs, although not to my wallet 



Vicktrr said:



Photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/thunderhorsestables/sets/72157623617285691/with/6582623149/

I have others which aren't online so if you're looking for someone in particular message me with what they look like and I'll see what I have.
[Content removed]  

Click to expand...

^^^ Do it, super photos!



VoR said:



			Yep have to say that is pretty-darned-good!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## CrazyMare (29 December 2011)

Are you going on Saturday, or can I persuade you to come on Tuesday?!


----------



## kirstyhen (29 December 2011)

CrazyMare said:



			Are you going on Saturday, or can I persuade you to come on Tuesday?!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely going on Sat, I have enough painkillers in my system now to only have a slight twinge, so mixed with some Sloe Gin and I'll be sky high  Although you might not get a lot of sense out of me!
I was thinking about Tuesday, but I have to work that day and hunting the morning and teaching the evening nearly killed me last time!!


----------



## Megibo (29 December 2011)

ah man, i would LOVE to go!


----------

